#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  U-ummm Hi

## Nyx Grey

W-well I don't know what to say I'm not very good with talking to people but I'm more then happy to listen I love to rp all different things I-I guess u-umm thanks

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings and excellent name choice!

----------


## Tessa1436

Welcome. You can pm me if you want  ::):  and we can talk about the type of rps you like and are into and see if we can start one up if you want.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Nyx, welcome to the forum! We hope you like it here.

To get started why not go downtown where we have random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here!

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you enjoy our little corner of the internet, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Alura

Hello, and welcome to RPA!

----------


## Enigma

"Welcome, Nyx," says a voice from behind you. Turning, you see a cafe table with a khaki table cloth and a tea set, the tea pot currently under a cozy decorated like a crown. There are cups on saucers, spoons, sugar and a creamer jug, and an open tin full of biscuits (cookies for the Yanks). 

"Sit down and relax, we won't bite. Tell us the sort of games you're looking for?"

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Nyx Grey!

----------

